# can i egg share?



## ellebee (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi everyone
Joined this site yesterday and didnt even know egg sharing existed until then!  I have been put on the nhs ICSI waiting list which is 3-5 years we cannot afford to go private.  I am 35 in april would egg sharing be an option? The nearest clinic is the Winterborne in dorchester - does anyone have experience there?

Ellebee


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hiya, 

Your best bet is to ask some of your closest clinics that do egg sharing what their criteria is.  Some will only take you only while your under 35 and some will take you during your 35th year.  You might be lucky if everything else is fine .  Other criteria's are normally things like your BMI has to be under 30, and your fsh no higher than 8.
Do a search for your nearest ones that do egg sharing on www.hfea.gov.uk as not all of them do, and sorry I haven't heard of that Winterborne one you mentioned.

Best of luck.

Helen x


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

I agree that your best bet it to ring the clinic and ask.  The criteria for our clinic was that you had to be under 35 and in good health (had to have blood tests, smear test etc).  Give the clinic a ring.  Its worth asking.  best of luck, 

Tracy xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I'd love to egg share but my PCOS stands in my way!


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

PCOS should make no difference with egg sharing... most clinics will still take you on!  they're just be a bit more careful that you don't get OHSS....  I have PCOS (thoughj pretty mild I must admit) and I have egg shared successfully and am about to as well again....  ask a few clinics if you don't have much luck at the first one that you try.

Helen x


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

thanks for that will have to find out more


----------

